# couple pics from first storm



## JohnnyWalker (Jan 28, 2007)

couple pics from first storm.


----------



## 6.5LTDFisher (Dec 13, 2007)

wow, that last picture is beautiful, must have been fun!


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

6.5LTDFisher;474466 said:


> wow, that last picture is beautiful, must have been fun!


WOW agree fully:waving: I really like paths through a forest like that, its really tranquil


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Nice Pictures


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

where on the northshore are u guys


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

dear jesue now thats some good plowing right there .  send some my way


----------



## JohnnyWalker (Jan 28, 2007)

*location*

we are located in gloucester but service the northshore area


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

You werent in the billerica area with the white 3500 and box last night were you?


----------



## DUMZ (Dec 3, 2007)

great pictures... also loved the one with the wooded drive


----------



## fattyry (Jan 25, 2004)

Nice pics!


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Pictures look good. I would spray down the plow ( the guy that is taking the pictures, not the Jeep) with Fluid Flim, it looks like there is a ton of snow stuck to it.


----------



## JohnnyWalker (Jan 28, 2007)

*in area*

no mystic we weren;t in the billerica area at all, must of been someone else


----------



## dsnvd (Dec 21, 2007)

Nice pics there. I have to agree the last has great scenery


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

Wish to get some snow like that here this winter..


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice..looks like a lot of fun to me!!


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

Hey im from Gloucester 2..never seen that white dump before , i think ive seen that wrangler though----i dont see you much around town..do you do most of youre work other places?


----------



## JohnnyWalker (Jan 28, 2007)

*we're around*

yes porter we are around town alot (WALL'S LANDSCAPING). I see you and your brother every now and then, good luck this winter!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

It's has to be tough plowing with that box on the back.


----------

